# The Bell Tree Fair 2017: Last Chance to Enter Contests! [CLOSED]



## Justin (Aug 30, 2017)

There's just a few days left to get in your contest entries for The Bell Tree Fair 2017!

*Submissions for all three contests in the Fair are set to close on Saturday, September 2nd at 11:59PM Fair Time.
*

*Animal Crossing Retro Room Renovation Contest*
_WHAT:_ Renovate an Animal Crossing room into your very own Retro Arcade!
_WHEN:_ Submissions due by due by September 2nd at 11:59PM Fair Time.
_HOST:_ Jake

*Design-A-Villager & Interior Contest*
_WHAT:_ Create an original villager including catchphrase, personality, and backstory. Then design an appropriate interior room for them inside Animal Crossing.
_WHEN:_ Submissions due by September 2nd at 11:59PM Fair Time.
_HOST:_ Peter

*Retro Drawing Contest*
_WHAT:_ Draw or paint your best original piece of retro art!
_WHEN:_ Submissions due by September 2nd at 11:59PM Fair Time.
_HOST:_ Laudine
​
Participating in each contest can earn you five tickets just for a little bit of effort, while our winners will earn as much as SIXTY TICKETS! That's enough for a Final Boss Feather AND a Rad Feather, or a full set of Pinky, Invader, and Goomba with some to spare! Winners will also find themselves with the elusive Rainbow Feather exclusively available to contest winners, as well as a trophy collectible.

Wondering if there will even be anything left to buy with your contest tickets if you happen to win? We can confirm that there will be restocks of all limited quantity collectibles in the Fair Shop exclusively for those who place first, second, or third in the contests / tournaments. Any leftover stock unsold after the winners have had their chance will be opened to everyone later.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 30, 2017)

Only did the design-a-villager, can't do the others


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2017)

I think I'll enter the retro drawing contest. I was planning on it at the beginning of the fair but I think I'm really gonna do it now.


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh, that's a pretty font where it says "the bell tree fair". What is it?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 30, 2017)

Stop putting pressure on me this is so stressful


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 31, 2017)

I already entered all three of them, before the first photo challenge even started. I'm so ready for this.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 31, 2017)

ohhh crrrrrahhhhhpppp, thought it was ending 9/9, that's what I get for not reading properly


----------



## p e p p e r (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh gosh I need to finish my two rooms asap, there are so many things I need to order...


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 31, 2017)

I did the drawing contest. I might do the other two if I can find my copy of Happy Home Designer.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 31, 2017)

To those that haven't entered:

I wish you are able to enter.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Aug 31, 2017)

I did them all but I have no chance of winning.


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 31, 2017)

Rushing to finish up that drawing thing. Gonna have a go at it but I'm all good with participation tickets at this point :'D so last minute OTL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rushing to finish up that drawing thing. Gonna have a go at it but I'm all good with participation tickets at this point :'D so last minute OTL


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 31, 2017)

I did the Design-A-Villager & Interior Contest so far.  Not gonna do the art one because I can't draw for ****.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 1, 2017)

When will judging take place after the contests close?


----------



## Bcat (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm bummed and disappointed that I'm not able to enter the drawing contest right now.  But I was able to enter both other contests so that's good!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm curious about the fonts in the "Contests Closing Soon" banner, too. The pretty glowing one and the blocky one that's in lines on the bottom half. Super cool. What are they called?


----------



## Justin (Sep 2, 2017)

*There are now less than 24 hours remaining to enter the three Fair 2017 contests!* Each contest rewards five tickets for an admissible entry, don't miss out.


----------



## Flare (Sep 2, 2017)

Aw I can't participate in any of them bc I can't play AC atm and Drawing isn't my thing. 

Good luck to everyone else though!


----------



## Laudine (Sep 2, 2017)

You got mail! said:


> Oh, that's a pretty font where it says "the bell tree fair". What is it?





kiwikenobi said:


> I'm curious about the fonts in the "Contests Closing Soon" banner, too. The pretty glowing one and the blocky one that's in lines on the bottom half. Super cool. What are they called?



The script one is called Guld Script, and the blocky one is ProLamina. The lines on the bottom part need to be added manually though 

They're both free fonts!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Sep 2, 2017)

Awesome, thanks, Laudine! ^_^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 2, 2017)

Glad I was able to participate in them, but judging by some of the entries I've seen I have little to no hope of winning.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Glad I was able to participate in them, but judging by some of the entries I've seen I have little to no hope of winning.



yeah glad i could do art the least i enjoyed doing it very much when i got to work on it actually.

idk if i will make it so far but yeahh it was fun!


----------



## mogyay (Sep 2, 2017)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i got in my head it was the 9th?! this is terrible i was so close to finishing my room!! gonna pray i get out of work early so i can finish it on time


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 2, 2017)

mogyay said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i got in my head it was the 9th?! this is terrible i was so close to finishing my room!! gonna pray i get out of work early so i can finish it on time



9th is the cooking contest I know for sure. Different events have different closing things, I hope you get to finish in time!


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 2, 2017)

lol I thought this said am


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 2, 2017)

I still have to enter 2 contests LOL


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 2, 2017)

I am going to blow off watching football today to make contest entries.
_
:::wonders to self, something must be wrong with me???:::_


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 2, 2017)

still have the art contest left to enter


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 2, 2017)

well just posted mine about arcade and villager
... im missing arts but really i have no literal chances in winning


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2017)

Ok, I just entered the Retro Room Renovation.


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 2, 2017)

Not to be a nazi, but there should be a comma after dude.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 2, 2017)

Oh boy, time to slap some stuff together and enter, unless I messed up my math I'll *FINALLY* have enough for the rad feather!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 2, 2017)

The banner's new look is amazing   best editing 2017


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2017)

You know what totally gives off a professional vibe?  Comic Sans font.


----------



## Justin (Sep 2, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> The banner's new look is amazing   best editing 2017



Thank you

This is why I'm an admin not an artist


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You know what totally gives off a professional vibe?  Comic Sans font.



I luv comic sansssss


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 2, 2017)

done i enter the 3  them~
now just hope i get the tickets
i know one its accepted not sure the others but i just posted my drawing


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 2, 2017)

are u just gonna stay up all night to redesign the banner every hour...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 2, 2017)

I just saw Kracko in the advertisement. He's everywhere!

Maybe they should add him to the banner and rename the site to The Kracko Tree Forums.


----------



## Justin (Sep 2, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> are u just gonna stay up all night to redesign the banner every hour...



don't underestimate me


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 2, 2017)

way to resurrect childhood anxieties of krako and his difficulty in squeaker squad... I'm here all charged with negative nostalgia (all nostalgia is good dw, i'm just keeping this post in character: bothered (though I am not really bothered)) while krako is off partying in neon land.


----------



## Laudine (Sep 2, 2017)

I... I have never seen anything quite as beautiful as the banner in my entire life.

Me irl right now:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 2, 2017)

Laudine said:


> I... I have never seen anything quite as beautiful as the banner in my entire life.
> 
> Me irl right now:



Can you fix the site's main banner please? Like add Kracko to it.


----------



## Zane (Sep 2, 2017)

Love the banner


----------



## Jake (Sep 2, 2017)

Laudine said:


> *I... I have never seen anything quite as beautiful as the banner in my entire life.*
> 
> Me irl right now:



Umm my collectibles are much better than that ****ty banner


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 2, 2017)

almost over


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2017)

Damn, that banner gets better by the second.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 2, 2017)

Jake said:


> Umm my collectibles are much better than that ****ty banner



Don't be a hater


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Damn, that banner gets better by the second.



Laudine designed an even better site banner and posted it on Discord.


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 3, 2017)

does krako dance to taunt me


----------



## Justin (Sep 3, 2017)

Entries to the contests this year are now closed! Various events  are still ongoing and will be open throughout the next week. Stay tuned in a few days for contest voting.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 3, 2017)

Justin said:


> Entries to the contests this year are now closed! Various events  are still ongoing and will be open throughout the next week. Stay tuned in a few days for contest voting.



How does contest voting work?


----------



## Justin (Sep 3, 2017)

Misera said:


> How does contest voting work?



We first vote to nominate entries inside the staff team to narrow down the entries down to usually around ten or so and then everyone on the forum can vote for their favorite between those finalists.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 3, 2017)

Justin said:


> We first vote to nominate entries inside the staff team to narrow down the entries down to usually around ten or so and then everyone on the forum can vote for their favorite between those finalists.



Oh okay, thank you


----------



## Justin (Sep 3, 2017)

HEY!!! If you weren't at Discord Trivia for the announcement, you might want to know that all contest entry tickets have been distributed! Go on that shopping spree. (or don't and wait for any leftovers from the winners restock later. your choice, your risk!)


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm looking at my ticket transactions and it appears that I don't have participation tickets for the retro arcade room renovation contest?


----------



## Justin (Sep 3, 2017)

Misera said:


> I'm looking at my ticket transactions and it appears that I don't have participation tickets for the retro arcade room renovation contest?



Checked and I don't see you on Jake's (the host) ticket list. Might want to drop him a PM.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 3, 2017)

Justin said:


> Checked and I don't see you on Jake's (the host) ticket list. Might want to drop him a PM.



Oh wait... I just sent him a PM but I literally just realized that the problem might be that I changed my username (old one was Botari1999). I entered his contest a lot earlier than the other two. I just got my name changed a few days ago so could that be the case?


----------



## Justin (Sep 3, 2017)

Misera said:


> Oh wait... I just sent him a PM but I literally just realized that the problem might be that I changed my username (old one was Botari1999). I entered his contest a lot earlier than the other two. I just got my name changed a few days ago so could that be the case?



That is almost certainly the case. Unfortunate side effect of how we are distributing some tickets now.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 3, 2017)

Justin said:


> That is almost certainly the case. Unfortunate side effect of how we are distributing some tickets now.



Though so, I just PM'ed him again saying that might very well be the case. It totally slipped my mind.. And no worries about that, I think I just chose a bad time to change my username. ^^"


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you for the tickets. Hopefully the restocks will have something good leftover.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 4, 2017)

Can't wait for the finalists!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Can't wait for the finalists!



Same, most curious about the art entry stuff (since it was the only contest I could enter so yess)!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 4, 2017)

My anticipation is off the charts xD I wanna see who the finalists are so badly and just cry over how beautiful they all are LOL


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 4, 2017)

Now the wait for restocks begins...
(must...get...rad...feather...)


----------



## Bowie (Sep 4, 2017)

Hopefully there's enough feathers left in the restock. The _Smash_ tournament isn't over yet, but if all goes to plan I'll have enough by the end of it to get two of the feathers I want (final boss and glam). If they're sold out by then, I have no clue what I'd even spend my tickets on.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 5, 2017)

Justin said:


> HEY!!! If you weren't at Discord Trivia for the announcement, you might want to know that all contest entry tickets have been distributed! Go on that shopping spree. (or don't and wait for any leftovers from the winners restock later. your choice, your risk!)



How can you tell if you got tickets? I'm not sure where the transaction log is.


----------



## Laudine (Sep 5, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> How can you tell if you got tickets? I'm not sure where the transaction log is.



You can check your tickets log using this link  http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?currencyid=5


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 5, 2017)

Wait. I didnt get my tickets from the discord night (or you can only win them for answering questions correctly? ;-;


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 5, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Wait. I didnt get my tickets from the discord night (or you can only win them for answering questions correctly? ;-;



you had be the first to enter  the correct answer to win a trivia ticket.  (altho i dont think theyve been handed out yet from that nite anyhow..)


----------

